# How worried are you about the economy?



## pcw20 (Dec 23, 2008)

I drive a dump truck for a local road construction company, I find myself scared about losing my job. Then I always tell myself we need roads so...Work has to be there. The town I live in is on the verg of shutting down. I'm just wondering how many people are scared of losing there jobs and what there outlook on the economy is. Looking for others input and thoughts..


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

it sucks.... my husband is a self employed hvac contractor and where i live people are loosin jobs everyday. hopefully it turns around soon.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm not. heh. I work in accounting...death and taxes.

Although after you die you still have to pay taxes so really just taxes lol.
Though I don't have a family to support or anyone other than me and the dogs, plus I've been pretty good at stashing away money so I am set to ride it out.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im worried, i work at a tree cutting place and we are union but its still a little scary. i want to buy a house sometime this year but im a little worried about loans right now


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I have been a "housewife" for almost 1 year because I can't find work. My husband is a Marine. He keeps telling me to get into the war fighting buisness...I would miss Peanut too much. I am stressed becuase the classifieds are shrinking by the day and the jobs that are offered have turned out to be scams. Military is starting to look good...


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Im a union electrician at a hospital right now. I am a little worried about losing my present job at the hospital im hanging on with 3 days a week.(and they pays still not bad lol) I like to snowboard and take time off during the winter so its actually working out great. I just got back from a couple days in tahoe. Our local here has 0 guys on book 1 so when i get laid off ill go right back to work the next day which is nice. Its refinery work which is pretty in your pockets but it is dirty and sometimes dangerous. I would really like to stay at the hospital. 

Wheezie, Im glad to hear there is a tree cutting place that employs union labor in your area. Theres none around here they are all ...uh.... el hackos. 

In our apprenticeship we take our guys through the ropes. They start with residential and slowly work there way through commercial to industrial so they get to see all the aspects of the trade. The first year apprentices have not started working and they were accepted into the union in may of 08. There are 30 of them sitting on the books because there is no residential to put them to work and there is no need for a green apprentice at a commercial or industrial site. Sadly they will be placing 1st years at the refineries i think it will ruin the lol.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah, but some of us have never had those extra things and have been struggling to get by before the recession. Not all of us came from wealth and we have had to work really hard for what we do have


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah, but my husband and i already were there and now its worse because there are no jobs available where i live,i have been looking for a job for 9 months now. my husband is reenlisting in the Marine Corps and is trying to talk me into enlisting because that is about the only place with real job security right now. aside from not having luxury items we have been happy with the little we had but now its just harder. I worry because not working makes me feel like my husband is the only one bringing in money and that just doesnt sit right with me and it feels like i have no choice in the matter because i cant get a company to call me back and offer me work.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

the wealthy aren't necessrily doing good. My dad works hard as a painter we have a million$+ home that he built himself we have never owned a brand new car we have no credit debt. We are not wealthy but we make smart financial decisions alot of "wealthy" builders and home owners owe him money because they lost there ass in the market. I think living within your means has always been the smart thing. I do believe there is a trend in buying better more quality products that will last over cheap products that are all around cheap.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, lets put it this way, Michigan is going to end up a ghost state, nothing left but wasteland. Manufacturing jobs was once what this state was made of and is going out of style. I just lost my job and and there is hardly anything left.
If the big 3 dont get that bail out we are certainly doomed.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> Yes i feel for hard working ppl that just cant get by now, I really do but it humbles me to see the rich fall down to the likes of the rest of us.


I can agree with that. It just sucks not being able to find any kind of work (i cant even get retail to call me back)


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

California is gonna give me an IOU on my taxes. I'm gonna start recycling metal off of public works projects and I'll tel them to keep there money LOL!


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

I know it sucks, i work for my family as an auto technician and we've taken a hard hit. people simply cant afford to pay for the repairs. on the positive side people are keeping their old cars and maintaining them so that means i keep my job..


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Things are hard here in the south as well. We are afriad my husband my also lose his job he works in a plant that makes airconditioning compressors. He's been there 10 years but they are already making people retire early and are taking 2 weeks a month off. I am a manager at a restaurant cause its the only thing out there I am able to work in the school system but they don't even have the money to pay their teachers. We have a farm but its not that great either with everything going down the price to keep it up is about equal to what you make. We have also had a drought here so the crops arent doing good and there is a shortage of hay for the farmers cattle so the price of hay is crazy. We have always lived simple lives and have never been real big on keeping up with the Jones but even for the simple people it is getting really hard just to eat.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

and I hate to say it but the dogs are getting hard to feed too. I have had several people offer to give me some good dogs but I have turned them down cause I know I can't afford to feed more than what I have. Its bad when dog people are having to give up dogs so that they can eat. I got a phone call just the other day from the previous owner of the three new ones I got asking me if I wanted any more that a buddy of his is would give me 3 of his cottingham dogs off his yard cause he needs to thin out his yard times are to hard. I think we are screwed thats why this year the crops will be more and more of the cattle or going off for slaughter cause we are storing our own next winter so we can make sure we eat our selves.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Kinda scary right now*

Yea, im getting a little worried.But i do know it will get better within the next 6 months to a year.We build spray and dispense systems for the aerospace,military, and some packing companys.I think right now the aerospace orders are keeping us afloat, and some military stuff also.We did a couple cabinets for Boeing, they are using this cabinet for the New Dreamliner 787 they should be releasing soon to the public.Heres a few pictures of a cabinet i wired,built,tested with another one of my co-workers.By the way this cabinet is for a hazardous location, it sits in a giant paint booth, so there for its explosion proof.


----------



## pcw20 (Dec 23, 2008)

It was kinda sicking, i'm 21 and due to being laid off we have been just hitting up partys. Last saterday I was at my buddys house party and every guy in there was laid off. From construction, factory work to sales. It was nuts, how long is it untill unemployment runs out? I start work back in april these people are just let go intill something happens..Can't imagine, I'm thinking about re-enlisting and going back to the sand box. If my jobs comes into question


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

6 months unemployment assuming you worked long enough to build it up you can also file for an extension. It can all be done online.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I manufacture tooling for pharmaceutical tablet presses so I guess it all depends on what Curious George decides to do with the healthcare industry. I got a feeling folks aren't going to go without their drugs but you never know. I'm still working 12 hour days for the most part but we are definitely cutting expenses at home and preparing for the worst.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well things don't look so good on my job end. I work for a retail company Pamida it is mostly a midwest chain. They just closed 11 stores. 3 of them were right here in MN in my district too. I feel for them I worked at one of the stores that is closing I became friends with them. I was working 35hrs a week now I'm down to 22-24hr a week. It is hard. 
My sister on the other hand is doing really well. She switched jobs after 17yr working for the Resevation she is now with the Univ. Of Minnesota Extenson programme. Plus the Tribal college has hired her to teach again this semster. So she is doing well. I'm happy for her. 
I hope that I get back a good return I'm going to pay off my one credit card and pay down my car. Please be some w-2 in the mail today.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well so far so good I have no fear of losing my job I work at a comm. roofing company and business is actually pretty good right now but who knows what next month will bring. The SO owns his own residential roofing company and things are always slow this time of year but we shall see if it picks back up at the end of feb. But with the way groceries and gas and everything else seems to be costing more it's a struggle having to pay bills..........


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

going to be a cop... :cop: always need us


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

hopefully someday we won't  .... I took Mon.tues.wed. Off now I gotta work 10 on thurs. And 16 on Friday. Pretty much a full weeks check with over and double time. Soon the same thing next week. Love this whacky economy. Leaves me time to board and lounge.


----------

